# How to enable video acceleration in Server 2008 R2



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I upgrade my desktop recently (specs below) but I've noticed that the Windows interface and pretty much any application other than games are really laggy and jerky. I'm unable to play HD video, Netflix, or use Photoshop without significant stutter and lag. I suspect the problem is that there's no hardware acceleration enabled, and I think I confirmed it by just dragging one image layer around in Photoshop and watching my CPU usage spike to 23%, along with significant tearing on the screen. I'm able to use Photoshop and watch Netflix on my laptop without any problems at all, so I dont get why else it would be behaving like this. Games perform beautifully though, I have no issues there.

I've found the suggestion that hardware acceleration can be enabled by going to Display > Advanced Settings > Troubleshoot and then moving the slider, but that option is grayed out for me, presumably because AMD drivers don't support it. I can't find anything in the AMD CCC control panel and the only registry hack I've found is for Nvidia cards.

The only other thing I can think of is that I recently replaced my monitors with two 24" 1080P screens. Prior to that, it was hooked up to my TV and I didn't notice any issues (though I rarely used it for multi-tasking at that time) and before that, it was hooked up to 19" 4:3 and a 19" widescreen monitor. Granted it has roughly twice as many pixels to render, but I have used the two 19" monitors for years on much lesser video cards and never had any problems.

Let me know if there's any more information you need.

Windows Server 2008 R2 x64
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz CPU
16GB Kingston DDR3-1600 RAM
MSI Radeon R9 270x Video Card
MSI Z97 Gaming 5 Motherboard


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What video drivers do you have installed for the video card?


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

AMD Drivers, v 14.301.1001.0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Normally those settings are handled automatically by the ATI driver, the button is greyed out because there are no windows options. Look for acceleration option in the ATI CCC program they have been changing some things and I don't currently have a ATI card to see where the settings are now


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I scoured the settings and can't find anything regarding hardware acceleration.


----------

